# Doctor jobs in Melbourne



## MetalMan (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi
My wife is a doctor still to write her AMC and I am having invite to apply for 189 visa. Majority of jobs fit my telecom industry are in Melbourne.. we've heard that for doctors the jobs in Melbourne are very less even after AMC
Wondering if that is true, and what are likelihood for my wife to make it to a job in Australia...

Any ideas

Rgds


----------



## rajan_sidhu (Apr 9, 2015)

*hi engineer saab..
well about jobs as doctor then you might got wrong information bro. can you or any other just imagine a medical centre or hospital without Indian doctor in australia.?if yes then it totally wrong.
i get a chance to visit hospital and medical centres often coz i have a new born baby daugter in melbourne and 70-80 % doctors are Indians(half of them are females). You should feel happy that your wife will be doing great as she might be in India at the moment bro.Stay positive bro.
Best of Luck.*


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

There are still a lot of steps after the written AMC before she will be able to work without specific hospital sponsorship. First you need to become family with the doctor connect website. She will only be eligible to work in hospitals in a are of workforce shortage for 10 years after she becomes fully registered as a doctor in Australia. If she decides to qualify as a GP she will have to move into rural australia unless the 10 years are up. Even if you work in an GP out of hours clinic (which is the only one in Melbourne you can work in until the 10'years are up) she will not be on a full salary compared to australian doctors at the same clinic as she will not be able to bill the government as high for visits (and she only gets 45% of the amount billed)


----------



## drmkhan (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi all , 
I've come through this so thought to clarify few things being an IMG dr who has gone through all these steps!

First of all Amc both parts are now mandatory for getting a proper job.
Then there are two paths to general registration:
Either an years work in hospital (x3 Ed x3 med x3 surg or equivalent ) OR an years work in GP with RAcgp approved assessment.

Jumping into GP without Gp experience in or outside Australia is very tricky now as rules are bit tight.

10 years start for moratorium post first registration in Australia , whether limited or general. The concept of des n area of need is very cumbersome and under certain circumstances Medicare could be flexible! So it's not a major thing. Ppl can work in Sunbury or gisborne which are 45 k away from Melbourne and at times still be area of need n hence not a major issue! 

In short Amc both parts n first step in any job anywhere in Aus should be the first priority, rest fall in place with time!


----------

